# cat peeing for attention???



## pippispins (Nov 26, 2003)

Need advice!
My 6 month old male cat Finnigan is, I believe, trying to make a statement.
I apparently don't speak cat.
Finn has never ever ever pee'd outside his litter box......until last week.
He just let loose in the middle of the hallway for no reason at all. Right where he knows I walk. 
I hadn't changed anything or scared him. He's not sick or cold. The pee was clear and fine. So why would he do this?
A week of perfect litter box behaviour (he even cleans off his paws before he gets out so he doesn't trek litter everywhere).
Then tonight I came home late from work, cuddled him, said hello and put on comfier clothes (it's currently -30degrees here). He seemed content, until two minutes later, he jumped onto my down duvet and pee'd all over it. 
Why why why? 
I don't want to scold him if there's a problem, but I don't want to give him attention based on bad behaviour. But I don't want to ignore him and compound the problem. 
What do I do? 
How do I figure out why my healthy cat seems to have gone mental?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

If you can't get any definite answers from members here, you may want to try:

www.catsinternational.org

You can find a phone number on that site. They are well educated and offer free help for feline behavior problems. They are a non-profit organization and their entire focus is to help cat owners cure behavior problems as opposed to wanting to get rid of the cat. They helped me out a great deal when my kitty was having litter box problems so this sounds like it's right up their alley.


----------

